#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME II-D Material Database in Excel Format

## mbc.engg

Can anyone share ASME COde II-D Material Database in Excel Format for both customery as well as SI units?


Please note that required ASME STRESS TABLE for Edition 2007+ Addenda-2009.

Thanks...See More: ASME II-D Material Database in Excel Format

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share latest ASME Stress Table (Section: II-D Material Database) in Excel Format for both customery as well as SI units? Please share ASME Stress table for Edition 2007+ Addenda-2009.

Thanks...

----------


## spk

ASME COde II-D Material Database in Excel Format is required for me also.

----------


## lucrenz

tah, taaaaaa :Cool: h

----------


## bw997577

Thanks, for it

----------


## kani20

thank you lucrenz..
great job

----------


## jaalvarez

thank you lucrenz

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## jleemax

thank you lucrenz!

----------


## amjad.bhatti

thank you lucrenz!

----------


## Rhenrique

Thanks, very useful it.

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you & Happy New Year to All

----------


## FATHI

> tah, taaaaaah



Lucrenz ,  thanks and merci beaucoup ..chokran

See More: ASME II-D Material Database in Excel Format

----------


## westad22

Here are other ASME Electronic Stress Tables:

Year 2004: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Year 2006: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Year 2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Year 2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Year 2009: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME PBVC Section II, Part D "Properties" (Electronic Stress Tables)-2005 (Customary Units): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimas anugrah

Thanks my friends

----------


## bestleemh

Could anybody upload these files onto 4share or file.it? Appreciate!

----------


## mecheng22

Lucrez, I was going to spend a lot of time to create this, but you have already done it.  Nice work, sir and thanks very much!

----------


## kalereang

Thanks mbc.engg,lucrenz  and all my friends. by the way can you re upload again the latest version for metrix unit. thx

----------


## ThaMaestro

> Thanks mbc.engg,lucrenz  and all my friends. by the way can you re upload again the latest version for metrix unit. thx



Id like to have the latest version of ASME II-D, metric, in excel too. Anyone?

----------


## ThaMaestro

> Thanks mbc.engg,lucrenz  and all my friends. by the way can you re upload again the latest version for metrix unit. thx



Id like to have the latest version of ASME II-D, metric, in excel too. Anyone?

----------


## okumbe

can somebody share stress tables for 2015.
Thanks

----------


## Ejpi_gl

Can someone share a stress tables for 2013 im Metric  :Smile:  of course in excel

----------


## ThaMaestro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ejpi_gl

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 
Maybe You know where I can find the same tables in Metric System  ??


I will be gratefullSee More: ASME II-D Material Database in Excel Format

----------


## sushantneve

how can we download it,
i am not able to download the zip file

----------


## sushantneve

how can we download it,

i am not able to download ZIP file.

can you please help me out

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME Stress Tables in Excel Format & Database Module
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME Electronic Stress Tables
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Emiliano.87

Hello, does anyone have an updated version of these tables?

----------

